
Ask HN: Why aren't there any 'good' long-term personal use printers available? - davehcker
Since I was a kid (im ~23), I have always been fascinated by printers- of all sorts. I developed a liking towards certain HP model, which was an inkjet printer and very portable... until I had to get a new cartridge. So I figured out a way to refill the ink cartridges and pray that it&#x27;d work.<p>I&#x27;m curious why no one worked on creating really portable printer (Epson Workforce WF-100 for example) with different ink options, so the printer is really just one time investment and the ink could be just as cheap as it can get. Currently, it seems like an oligarchy where the goal is to sell printers and then keep making money by selling single use cartridges.<p>On the other hand, the space like 3d printers, or mechanical keyboard is already getting so much &#x27;indie&#x27; development. I&#x27;d personally love to buy a printer (like my mechanical keyboard) that I can use every once in a while and something that is easily&#x2F;cheaply refillable.
======
jki275
Newer Epsons do have refillable cartridges. I'm not sure that's the solution,
I'm sure they're not giving the ink away. My older Epson seems to be mostly
ok, but the last time I let it sit for a couple of months I did notice that I
had to run the calibration and head cleaning a couple of times before the
colors came out right again.

I suspect you're right about it being mostly a money generation effort.

------
saemil
Not sure it is an oligarchy but the rest of this sentence is probably the
correct answer ("...where the goal is to sell printers and then keep making
money by selling single use cartridges.").

------
tjr
I bought an HP LaserJet printer in circa 2005, printed with it occasionally,
and the original toner cartridge lasted about 11 years. I was pretty delighted
with that.

------
wmf
Long-term you say? I hear LaserJet 4M printers are still going strong.

